# Fassteich



## Schorle (6. Juli 2011)

Am Samstag bekomme ich mein Fass, und möchte eigentlich direkt mit meinem Teich beginnen.
Nach diversen Berichten hier muß das Fass ja erstmal "sauber" werden, von daher sollte ich erstmal Teichfolie für dieses Jahr benutzen, oder? Das Wässern mach ich dann über die kalten Monate.
Welche Pflanzne passen denn gut zusammen und sind für den "Anfänger" ratsam?
Welche Pflanzen sollten auf jeden Fall drin sein?
Brauche ich __ Schnecken oder Teichmuscheln?
Wieviele Pflanzen sollten es denn höchsten sein?
Ich würde gern farbigen Kies dazu nehmen, aber wäscht der sich aus und gibt Farbe ans Wasser ab?
Lohnt sich denn die Installation von solchen "Fontänenbrunnen" die man in größeren Teichen findet, zwecks Sauerstoffaustausch?
Es wird ein halbschattiger Standort werden. Wie oft und wieviel muß denn vom Wasser getauscht werden?

Ohje, so viele Fragen........aber ich wäre Euch echt dankbar wenn Ihr mir etwas helfen könntet!!
LG,
Sascha


----------



## niri (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Hallo Sascha,

:willkommen im Forum.

Als erstes wünsche ich dir viel Geduld mit deinem Fass . Ich würde mich entweder dauerhaft für Folie drin entscheiden oder das Fass ohne Folie starten mit vielem Schrubben  (Waschsoda soll gut dafür sein) und Wässern. Zuerst Folie reinzulegen und dann sie zu entfernen ist ein großer Aufwand und störend oder gar vernichtend für die kleinen Bewohner (Wasserflöhe, Insektenlarven, Plankton), die sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit in deinem Fass einfinden werden.

Falls du das Fass ohne Folie dann startest, würde ich zuerst nur Schwimmpflanzen (mein Vorschlag: Wasserhyazinthen) einsetzen. Und fleißig Teilwasserwechsel machen, bis das Wasser nicht mehr müffelt und klar bleibt. Dann kann man das Fassteich richtig bepflanzen.

Farbiger Kies macht im Fassteich eigentlich wenig Sinn, da man davon nicht viel sehen wird, er sieht auch nicht sehr natürlich aus, ist aber Geschmackssache. 

Eine Pflanze auf die ich keinesfalls verzichten würde, wäre für mich eine Seerose . Fontänenbrunnen sind in kleinen Teichen wenig sinnvoll. Diese Gefäße sind im Großen und Ganzen weder für Fischhaltung noch für Teichmuscheln geeignet. Möchte man eine Seerose im Fassteich haben, soll man auf Wasserspeier oder Fontänen verzichten. Trotzdem kann es auch etwas Plätscherndes im Teich sein: ein kleiner Sprudelstein oder ähnliches.

Und hier noch ein Paar Themen, die auf deine Fragen auch Antworten geben können:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29448
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28658
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28080


LG
Ina


----------



## Schorle (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Danke für Deine Hilfe!!
Melde mich hoffentlich nach dem WE mit tollen Bildern zurück


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Hallo Sascha,


ich möchte dich hier jetzt nicht entmutigen, aber das wird in diesem Jahr nicht mehr viel mit dem neuen Teich 

Ich habe im letzten Jahr bereits im Mai angefangen und das mit dem "klaren" Wasser hat dann bis zum Herbst gedauert. Und dann war es halt nicht mehr Viel.....

Das mit dem Soda habe ich auch gemacht. Gab jedes mal ne dicke rote Brühe, aber in dem Holz ist so viel "Gift"..... das dauert.....

Pflanzen sind nicht richtig angegangen, Wasser stank, __ Schnecken haben sich nicht vermehrt, das System "stand" halt nicht.

Das mit der Folie würde bedeuten, dass das Fass austrocknet - es ist ja nur durch das aufschwemmen mit __ Wein - oder jetzt Wasser dicht, weil das Holz quillt.

Also denk' da noch mal drüber nach, wenn dann Folie undicht, dann wahrscheinlich Fass kaputt!!

In diesem Frühjahr (stand im Winter draußen) ging es dann allerdings toll los......

Also in jedem Fall nicht aufgeben...... auch wenn es manchmal frustrierend ist. 


Gruß

Olav


----------



## sabine42 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Hi,

ich habe auch letzten Juli ein Faß gekauft und den ganzen Herbst über immer wieder geschrubbt und Wasserwechsel gemacht. Seit dem Winter ist es sauber und nun ist alles prima.

Also, freu dich schon mal auf das nächste Frühjahr.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Tomke (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe jetzt auch ein halben Weinfass, das vorher gut gespült wurde von der Firma, wo ich´s herhabe. Jetzt steht es mit dem ersten Wasser zum Spülen.
Woran merkt man denn, daß das Wasser jetzt gut ist und man Pflanzen reinsetzen kann??

Danke,
Heike


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

ich hab mein Fass ein paar Mal gut geschrubbt und dazwischen gewässert, aber dann hab ich es gleich bepflanzt *Ungeduld* 
Das Wasser ist klar und die Pflanzen wachsen, nur blüht außer der Seerose nichts! Keine Ahnung, ob das am Fass oder am Wetter liegt...


----------



## Tomke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Hallo Suni,
genau, die Ungeduld...!  
Dann werde ich das auch so machen, ist schließlich schon fast Ende Juli.
Außerdem soll außer einer Seerose auch nur Gras und Unterwasserpflanzen rein. Wenn also die Seerose blüht, wär alles super! 
Stinken tut es auch nicht, nur so´n bißchen nach __ Wein riechen, was ich gar nicht unangenehm finde.
Leider wohl die Pflanzen.

LG,
Heike


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Bei mir sieht es jetzt so aus:


----------



## sabine42 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fassteich*

Hi,

bepflanzt habe ich es auch gleich.... da mussten die Pflanzen eben öfter mal an die frische Luft , aber es hat schon so einige Monate gedauert, bis es sauber war.

Gruß sabine


----------

